# NJ Asbury Park Zombie Walk Oct. 5th



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

On October 5th Asbury Park is trying for another Guinness World Record. Unfortunately I will not be able to attend, but just thought I would post it for any local haunters. It is a fun time and a chance to break a record. Anyway here is the link to the website for all the information: http://www.njzombiewalk.com/zombiewalk/Asbury_Park_Zombie_Walk.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What!?!? How can they possibly have a zombie walk without a Joiseygal in costume?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ha..ha..Roxy! Thanks! I miss the zombie walk! Especially if there is a chance to break a world record! If anyone from the forum attends this zombie walk, please post some pictures! Thanks!


----------

